# What is normal mini temperature?



## Basketmiss (Nov 3, 2008)

Giddy has a white snotty nose tonight, no coughing, I took his temp 101.7- is this normal?

What should I do?


----------



## Miniv (Nov 3, 2008)

For us, a normal temp is between 99 to 101. degrees...........A lot also depends on the circumstances of how or when the temp is taken.

I personally wouldn't panic over white snots and the 101.7 degree temp by itself. I would also take into account the horse's appetite and if they were alert or depressed....... If the horse was off their feed and acting "off" or depressed in any way, I would be watching them......taking their temperature again, making sure the manure was normal, etc..... and then let my vet know. I would also watch their respiration and heart rate.


----------



## Basketmiss (Nov 3, 2008)

He acts fine, ate all his dinner, let me wipe the snot out of his nose and take his temp with no fuss.. I also tapped under his eyes and felt in his ears-also no fuss

I will watch him and then call the vet.

Thanks for responding-I had a post on the mini horse side but couldnt get enough info so posted on the back porch hoping someone would respond..


----------



## Miniv (Nov 3, 2008)

Your vet will probably tell you a lot of the same thing I said......and to observe.......and then get back to him tomorrow. I betcha a buck....... Is he a youngster? That may also be a part of it..........especially with weather changes happening.


----------



## Brandi* (Nov 4, 2008)

Missy,

When Miss Melody was so sick I believe the vet said that her temp should be around what Giddy's is. He might be a little high but not too much. Just keep an eye on him. I should ad that Miss Melody's was 106 at some points. So 101.7 isn't too shabby and I think it is very close if not within normal range.


----------

